# Recommend a good rugby game PS3



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Can anyone please recommend a good rugby game that allows 2 player so I can play with my rugby mad 7 yr old son?

Thanks


----------



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

This is ment to have good reviews, of the games that are available.

Ive seen only 1 person on my friends list play a rugby game and this was it:

http://www.game.co.uk/en/rugby-chal...e=20&searchTerm=Rugby Challenge 2&catGroupId=


----------

